# New cycle input



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm looking at getting my second cycle and was wondering what you guys thought of it. Below is what I want to take but. It really sure on quality and length of the cycle and a good pct to take. 

Tren E
Sustanon
Masteron

This will be my first time using tren and masteron. The cycle I'm on now is Sustanon, deca and dbol. Any input is greatly  appreciated


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 2, 2016)

Your first cycle should have been straight up Test C stand alone at 500mg per week for 12 weeks.

For a second cycle Test C & Anavar would be nice.

Tren E is more of a further on down the line steroid IMO.

What are you looking to get out of the cycle ?

Strength ?

Size ?

Hardness ?

Ripped ?


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

Haha all of the four.... Isn't that what we are all after?


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Your first cycle should have been straight up Test C stand alone at 500mg per week for 12 weeks.
> 
> For a second cycle Test C & Anavar would be nice.
> 
> ...



Why would it be further down the road?


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 2, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> Why would it be further down the road?



On a second cycle your body doesn't need that strong of a steroid.

Test is a super strong steroid and tren is like 5 times stronger.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 2, 2016)

My nipples itch just by reading the word "sustanon". Any AI? What length were you planing to run the cycle? HCG?

You know, your last cycle was in 2008. Maybe you need to come back slow and not with three compounds.

Plus, I can't seem to find any posts you mentioned your stats.


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

thqmas said:


> My nipples itch just by reading the word "sustanon". Any AI? What length were you planing to run the cycle? HCG?
> 
> You know, your last cycle was in 2008. Maybe you need to come back slow and not with three compounds.
> 
> Plus, I can't seem to find any posts you mentioned your stats.



I  am on a cycle now..... 5'7" 168 not sure about body fat but it can't be to high.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 2, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> I  am on a cycle now..... 5'7" 168 not sure about body fat but it can't be to high.



I don't get it. Weren't you the guy that said your last cycle was in 2008?

...so when were you planning on doing your second cycle?


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

Not sure yet... I'm going to research tomorrow on how long I should wait. I put in the first post that I am current taken sus deca and dbol with HCG and I have A PCT. just looking at for the future and to get my gear while I have the money


----------



## thqmas (Apr 2, 2016)

Personally:

My favorite stack is mast/test/tren. Don't like sust.

I like EQ/test/tren as well, but EQ is a compound you love or hate. I'm sure we all can agree that Mast is very beneficial, used correctly.

Now, for dosages, Zeigler asked you what are you looking to get out of the cycle. The dosages will be derived from your answer.


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

I want solid size but also looking to get lean.


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Personally:
> 
> My favorite stack is mast/test/tren. Don't like sust.
> 
> ...



Why don't you like sus?


----------



## thqmas (Apr 2, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> I want solid size but also looking to get lean.



Aren't we all?....

How about only test, a good diet and a good workout routine?

I don't want to break your ball brother, but 76Kg? You can get to 90-95Kg with nothing but diet and training.

I think, IMHO, that you need to focus more on your current cycle and get the best out of it.

Sorry

But... What I do is: 
250 test, 700 tren, 400 mast - with a diet tweaked for leaning and retaining less water.
-or-
500 test, 400 tren, 200 mast - when I orient my diet for gaining.

On short esters, my sweet spot when in a deficit is:
25mg test, 75mg tren, 50mg mast ED.

Then when I feel I leaned enough, I add some d-bol and up the test to 50mg ED for 4 weeks. In each week I up 500 calories to my diet (that's a 2000 calories uped in 4 weeks), mind you, I try to get the calories from fructose and sugar (time to get glycogen and water to the muscle).



Slowjack said:


> Why don't you like sus?



For me, test is test. I just think that sust is overrated and test mixtures provides no additional benefit over single ester forms. The gains made from each milligram of sust will be the same with single ester forms assuming all things remain constant (dose, duration, training and diet and initial starting point of a physique).


----------



## gh0st (Apr 2, 2016)

tren, in only your 2nd cycle? i wouldn't recommend this.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 2, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Personally:
> 
> My favorite stack is mast/test/tren. Don't like sust.
> 
> ...



This is what i am running now EQ 1g. Test is now at 600mgs. Love the high EQ, never ran it this high before. I added in some tren/mast in the middle to test some for a lab and review it. Really should of saved it for the end but had no real choice when reviewing it as a favor. Great combo. Very lean gains. Very much a love / hate compund. guy either like it or they dont.



Slowjack said:


> Why don't you like sus?



I personally dont like sust either. You really have to inject it E3D to really keep steady blood levels. No real benefit to sust in body building. Single esters are best imo

For a 2nd cycle i would just go with a single ester test. Preferably test e as there is less water retention with test e then with cyp. Could toss in an oral. perhaps var with mast if looking for hardness. I would look into EQ. wouldn't be bad for a 2nd cycle. I liked EQ with T-bol also.
Not sure if my input helps at all or just makes thing more confusing for you.
Def wouldnt go with tren!


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

gh0st said:


> tren, in only your 2nd cycle? i wouldn't recommend this.



can you say y?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2016)

Slowjack, if this is only your 2nd cycle and you've not been on since 2008, no reason you can't get away with just Test @ 500 Mg weekly. 

Like Zeig said, if you're looking to experiment some var would be a good intro to orals for you, or if you're hellbent for leather on adding another oil perhaps try EQ as its a relatively mild AAS and you'll get a feel for how well you respond to it. If I were building such a cycle for you, I'd run Test 500 Mg / EQ 500 Mg for 16 weeks and I'd donate blood at least once during that same time period (the EQ will raise your hematocrit).


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok, so I actually have done two cycles one in 2008 and on one now.... I just didn't consider the 2008 one since it was so long ago. In my original post o said shy I am current on...


----------



## mickems (Apr 2, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> Ok, so I actually have done two cycles one in 2008 and on one now.... I just didn't consider the 2008 one since it was so long ago. In my original post o said shy I am current on...



you don't consider it a "cycle" if it was done in the past? what does that mean? With the way you're acting and responding to the others, you haven't put much thought or planning into this. you may want to start over with the basics, training and diet. Research more about the type of gear you want to use according to it's benefits for your specific  goals. then research the risks. it will be well worth it.


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

It was a cycle but it was in 2008.... I am researching it and on here seeing from experienced guys that have made mistakes or have more knowledge than I. I am currently on a food plan right now to try and gain weight without getting to much fat on but still packing in the cals.... This purchase isn't going to be tomorrow or the next day but maybe month down  the road and I won't start it until I should (still researching how long I should wait after my cycle). Thanks for everyone the input so far. I am pretty set on wanting to try this cycle but as mickems says I want to know all the side effects first.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 2, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> can you say y?





NbleSavage said:


> Slowjack, if this is only your 2nd cycle and you've not been on since 2008, no reason you can't get away with just Test @ 500 Mg weekly.
> 
> Like Zeig said, if you're looking to experiment some var would be a good intro to orals for you, or if you're hellbent for leather on adding another oil perhaps try EQ as its a relatively mild AAS and you'll get a feel for how well you respond to it. If I were building such a cycle for you, I'd run Test 500 Mg / EQ 500 Mg for 16 weeks and I'd donate blood at least once during that same time period (the EQ will raise your hematocrit).



^eaxactly what he says tren is powerful sh8t, trust me. trust us. leave it  for when these other compound which are still extreamly powerful , are not really doing it for u anymore

You don't learn to ride a motorcycle before u learn how to ride a dirtbike...thats the best anaology i can use man. but hey your life your body!
You start using tren when its not needed yet and your going to ruin it for yourself. i did like 6-7 cycles before i even considered trying tren. Why use something so powerful when TEST and EQ/MAST will do just what u need it to do...wo the side effects and keeping the tren in your back pocket for later!


----------



## gh0st (Apr 2, 2016)

your gonna do what your gonna do brother, im just saying if u got 5, 6 ,7 , 8 ppl telling u same thing.they may have a point. or they may known from personal experience. why expose your body to tren when you can get THE SAME effects from other compounds?


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

gh0st said:


> ^eaxactly what he says tren is powerful sh8t, trust me. trust us. leave it  for when these other compound which are still extreamly powerful , are not really doing it for u anymore
> 
> You don't learn to ride a motorcycle before u learn how to ride a dirtbike...thats the best anaology i can use man. but hey your life your body!
> You start using tren when its not needed yet and your going to ruin it for yourself. i did like 6-7 cycles before i even considered trying tren. Why use something so powerful when TEST and EQ/MAST will do just what u need it to do...wo the side effects and keeping the tren in your back pocket for later!



Great post thanks..... What would you suggest?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey jack, not throwing rocks bro but you need to crawl before you can walk.  You need to work on your nutrition. You are on the small side to be running such powerful compounds.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 2, 2016)

TEST/EQ....you can toss in a oral if u wanted to depending on your goals. If you want to i would ass mast on tail end somthing like this

Test e 500/wk   for 16-18 weeks
EQ 600 /wk   for 16-18 weeks
Mast prop 100 eod  (weeks 12-18)

mast prop u dont need to run throughout entire cycle. its expensive stuff and unnecessary. could throw in var if u wanted to i guess for first six weeks. eq is a slow builder so 12 weeks just wont do it , gonna need to take it at least 16....my personally i'd go 18-20 but that just me. dont know if this is for u, but this is what i would do if i was you!


----------



## gh0st (Apr 2, 2016)

basically what im doing now except dif dosages and im running var on the tail end with inj drol. and mast prop


----------



## Slowjack (Apr 2, 2016)

gh0st said:


> basically what im doing now except dif dosages and im running var on the tail end with inj drol. and mast prop[/You getting good results


----------



## gh0st (Apr 2, 2016)

Great results, im running 1g a week right now EQ, 600mgs Test cyp...take my aromsin 12.5mg ed, liver supplements, other vitamins, ect ect 


then i do my thing with mk6777 and peptides, been off hgh for a while now but going to get back on some greytops along with mk677. u should give mk677 a try bro also great stuff


----------



## gh0st (Apr 2, 2016)

vnt started the var yet or inj drol...this will be a first for me someone told me this stack ....the weight and muscle gains are easy to maintain. so im gonnago with 50mg var ed with 25mgs inj-drol pre/50 mgs tne 2hrs pre wo and mast prop 100mg EOD .... this is only the last 6 weeks of my cycle tho

tne I have already started pre wo.....must keep AI on hand and take it and keep rolax or nolva on hand when running tne just incase u start to get gyno

never really thought to stack var with drol but this person i trust so ill give it a try. inj drol i feel is much stronger then oral. so i just take 25 mgs pre wo


----------



## Rage Strength (Apr 7, 2016)

I would stick to two compounds being it's your second cycle. And out of those I'd run mast and test. 600 mast and 500 test. It'll harden you up nicely and add some good strength if the diet is dialed in!


----------



## gh0st (Apr 8, 2016)

Rage Strength said:


> I would stick to two compounds being it's your second cycle. And out of those I'd run mast and test. 600 mast and 500 test. It'll harden you up nicely and add some good strength if the diet is dialed in!



yeah by no means do i suggest running what i just described. was just giving some examples so that u dont need tren to achieve what u can with compound like test/mast, test/eq , test/var, test/t-bol

Honestly, if its your 2nd cycle I would suggest just test with var if your trying to harden up. or what Rage suggested test/mast. I feel like mast is rough on my hair line tho and i usually only use it towards the end of a cycle.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 8, 2016)

Test and a good quality var sounds good. Test at 600 and Var at 50-75mgs is beautiful.
!S!


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 8, 2016)

SHRUGS said:


> Test and a good quality var sounds good. Test at 600 and Var at 50-75mgs is beautiful.
> !S!



Tes n var or another oral.  

Tbol would be a solid option too.


----------

